# Knotting solution



## marcros (18 Jun 2013)

[*]I have a small item to paint, made from softwood and mdf (a cot for my daughters doll!). I have a bit of premixed button polish left over that I would rather use up because it is 9 months old and has a finite life. Can I use this as a knotting solution since I do not have any of that? I was then going to prime, undercoat and topcoat. Does the edge of the mrmdf need a bit of something extra on it too?


----------



## Peter Sefton (19 Jun 2013)

The Button polish should work in theory as I am sure you know that Knotting is a poor quality Shellac, but I have not used Button for knotting myself. Saying that my experience of using knotting on resinous softwood is that it often doesn’t keep the resin back in the long term. I now try to use Tulip in all internal painted work for this very reason.

There are some MDF fillers available for the edges, I have only used them a couple of times in the early days when they first came out and was not over impressed. I brush two or three coats of cellulose sanding sealer on the edges of MDF and find it soaks in and seals and strengthens the edge giving a great surface in readiness for painting. Also very effective if you have moulded the edge of the MDF.

Cheers Peter


----------



## MrYorke (19 Jun 2013)

Try Zinnser Bin shellac edge sealer on the MDF. You can get it in Selco but its expensive. 

Sorry, I know that doesn't help your initial question


----------



## Woodfinish Man (19 Jun 2013)

You'll be absolutely fine proceeding with the button polish as a knotting solution.


----------



## RogerBoyle (19 Jun 2013)

Woodfinish Man":26twidcw said:


> You'll be absolutely fine proceeding with the button polish as a knotting solution.



+1 for the above


----------

